# Spotting - good or bad outcome?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am spotting for the second time. 

First time it ended at 6 weeks. 

I know people can spot and things be ok, please can you add your stories. 

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There was a very similar poll not long ago so maybe have a look at that...over 60% had spotting and/or bleeding and all was ok.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108431.0

You may find that there are also some older polls if you have a quick look 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you - going insane....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, i had full AF every month until 12 weeks, as well as random bleeding and spotting in between!

As you can see from my pic, i have a beautiful year old girl!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi bled on and off (both red blood and brown gunk) for the first 20 weeks....Ben is just coming up to his first birthday now 

Good luck, hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Caz,

I tested 4 days early and had a BFP but then that afternoon started spotting, which continued for another 5 days.  I was lucky that my clinic agreed to test my HCG levels and the fact that they were going up was encouraging.  

I really have everything crossed for you that you get your happy ending you so deserve  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Caz,

I had full on bleed and severe craping at 5w3d, another at 7 weeks and another at 9 weeks.  It is awful but I am now nearly 14 weeks and all is ok with my beanie.  My problems was 2 had implanted but only one made it and the bleeding was coming from the twin.

My consultant advised lots of rest.  Also, is there no way you can get an HCG test to reassure you?

Wishing you lots of luck
T
xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Trix - i always wondered if that was what happened to me - there was an area of bleeding when i went in for one of my emergency scans, and i always thought that might be what it was from.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I have called everyone for a blood test and no-one will do it... not even privatley...


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Sallywags, very likely it did happen to you - seeminly very common with those that have treatment.  Although the twin never had a heartbeat, the sac only dissapeared (partly from bleeding and partly absorbed) at about 12 weeks.  I would have a red blood bleed followed by a week of brown bleeding.  It was very scary but luckily for us everything turned out fine and expecting a little boy at beginning of June!  Love the pic of your little girl - she is gorgeous!

Caz - I think it is terrible that no one will gove you a blood test - even privately.  Have you ever thought about asking for steroids and heparin?  Because I had multiple IVF failures (never had a BFP) I asked for steroids and heparin.  Although my consultant doesn't agree with the immune theory he agreed as he said it can't do any harm.  I took 15mg Prednisone and 40mg Heparin til 12 weeks.  

Take Care & lots and lots of luck
T
xxxxxx


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Caz,

Firstly big   for what your going through at the mo.

I had spotting at 10 and 15 weeks. Both times were exactly to the day my period would have been due if I wasn't pregnant and I'm now 26 weeks pregnant.

I had a scan both times after spotting but I was further along then you are. Why won't your clinic do the blood tests? Can't believe no one will do it even though you're willing to pay.

When my nan was pregnant she bleed monthly, it was so heavy she didn't even know she was pregnant and assumed it was her periods.

Hope everything works out for you and looking at the polls the vast majority have happy endings!

Thinking of you and dh.

Surferchick xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I had spotting in prev pg when I mc, however this time (which is successful-touch wood), I also had spotting for 6 days starting 2 days before test day, so of course I thought the worst.  I have blood tests which confirmed my levles were rising and my progesterone was increased to 3 x 400mg cyclogest.

Good luck and please don't give up hope


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Caz - i spotted everyday for 2 weeks at the beginning my little girls are fine and all went well. I hope it is the same for you and it is just one of those things. 
I wish you the best of luck for a positive outcome.

Love Carmela x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I spotted and bled from weeks 4-13, with two red full on bleeds at 4 and 10 weeks, and my baby is fine -my sanity however, is not!  It was a very stressful time, but well worth it.  

Best of luck,
Marie xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I had a HCG on sat with a level of 8...so it is all over for me girls... 

CArrie


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh no Carrie, I'm really sorry to hear this, my thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

So sorry honey


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm really sorry Carrie  

Thinking of you and dh

Surferchick xxx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Carrie - i am really sorry it turned out like this  . Take care of yourselves.

Love Carmela x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am just bumping this as it is relevant for me at the moMENT.    for a positive outcome.
Will pst here when i have more of an idea
xx


----------

